# 7 Farm Facts



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Ag.com

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/successful-farming/business/7-farm-facts_121-sl48415


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Looking at number 2 (or was it 3) makes the world make sense now!!! Weathermen and horses are in the same category...now I'm starting to feel bad for not liking horses! :huh:


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

glasswrongsize said:


> Looking at number 2 (or was it 3) makes the world make sense now!!! Weathermen and horses are in the same category...now I'm starting to feel bad for not liking horses! :huh:


I don't...

OL JR


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Currently, I am travelling across the farm at 6.15 m.p.h.


----------

